# Diet for testudo tortoise



## Sindrellia (May 28, 2016)

I just got an awesome looking Testudo Tortoise and was wondering what to feed him. There is so much info out there that contradict each other, it's enough to make my head spin. What can I feed him? I did get some tortoise diet pellets and have been feeding him salad mix until I figure out what he can eat. I do have a very old aloe vera plant, can he eat that?


----------



## JoesMum (May 28, 2016)

What type if Testudo do you have? The care varies with species. 

Luckily their diet is broadly similar. 

They eat a diet of greens, predominantly broadleaf weeds. 

They cannot digest sugars properly- it causes digestive and kidney problems - so fruit, tomato, bell pepper and carrot should only be fed very occasionally and very sparingly. 

Store bought greens are mostly low in fibre and nutrients and should not be the staple. 

Here's a list of suitable greens

Look them up on The Tortoise Table Plant Database if you're not sure what they look like. 
http://thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plant_database_14.asp

Mulberry leaves
Grape vine leaves
Hibiscus leaves
African hibiscus leaves
Blue hibiscus leaves
Rose of Sharon leaves
Rose leaves
Geraniums
Gazanias
Lavatera
Pansies
Petunias
Hostas
Honeysuckle
Cape honeysuckle
Leaves and blooms from any squash plant, like pumpkin, cucumber, summer squash, etc...
Young spineless opuntia cactus pads

Weeds:
There are soooooooo many...
Dandelion
Mallow
Filaree
Smooth Sow thistle
Prickly Sow thistle
Milk thistle
Goat head weed
Cats ear
Nettles
Trefoil
Wild onion
Wild mustard
Wild Garlic
Clovers
Broadleaf plantain
Narrow leaf plantain
Chick weed
Hawksbit
Hensbit
Hawksbeard


----------



## JoesMum (May 28, 2016)

PS We love pictures 

Pictures of your tort, its enclosure and lighting will help us to perfect things for your new friend

Please read the following too

Beginner Mistakes 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/


----------



## Sindrellia (May 28, 2016)

This is him and his enclosure, I know we will have to get a bigger one but everyone we talked to said this will work for now. I have a UVB light on the other side. We werent sure where to position the 3 lights so advice on that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sindrellia (May 28, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> What type if Testudo do you have? The care varies with species.
> 
> Luckily their diet is broadly similar.
> 
> ...


 Would I be able to feedhia him an aloe vera plant?


----------



## JoesMum (May 28, 2016)

As you admit. It is far too small. It is also far too dry. 

We need a good shot of his plastron (undershell) and tail to confirm ID. 

I'm going to tag @HermanniChris and @Yvonne G to take a look because they're much better at it than me ... and also I shall be going to bed here in the UK shortly. 

What type of bulbs do you have?

Please read the thread I linked to earlier and take note of minimum enclosure size, lighting, humidity and water bowls in particular.


----------



## Sindrellia (May 28, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> As you admit. It is far too small. It is also far too dry.
> 
> We need a good shot of his plastron (undershell) and tail to confirm ID.
> 
> ...


I have the red light and a 100 watt light as well as a uvb light. I was told to wait a couple days before handling him so he gets used to his home.


----------



## Sindrellia (May 28, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> As you admit. It is far too small. It is also far too dry.
> 
> We need a good shot of his plastron (undershell) and tail to confirm ID.
> 
> ...


How do i make it wetter? No one told us about the humidity levels.


----------



## JoesMum (May 28, 2016)

Your tort needs complete darkness at night. 

Red bulbs color tank decor red. Torts love red food and try to eat the decor. Therefore red bulbs are not recommended. 

You need

1. A basking lamp. This should be on a timer and hang vertically to create an exact spot of heat at 95F. Your tort needs this to to raise its internal temperature so it can digest food and be active. This is standard reflector sometimes labelled UVA. 

2. UVB which it processes into Vitamin D3 which helps it absorb dietary calcium so it has healthy bones and shell. 

This can be from a tube UVB lamp or from a Mercury Vapor Bulb (MVB) - either of which should be on a timer. This myst also be unobstructed by glass, perspex or any tank cover. 

A MVB also gives basking heat , so you don't need a separate basking bulb. 

You must not use a compact coil type UVB as these damage tort eyes. If you have one, turn it off now and replace asap. 

3. If your home is cold at night, you may need supplementary heat. This comes from a Ceramic Heat Emitter (CHE) which should be on a thermostat to stop it getting too warm. 

As you can see, temperatures are very important for tortoise keeping. 

You need 2 different thermometers:
1. A digital min/ max so you know accurately the range of room temperatures 
2. A temperature gun thermometer- inexpensive from Amazon or a hardware store - to measure the temperature directly under the basking lamp, the warm side and the cool side.


----------



## JoesMum (May 28, 2016)

Sindrellia said:


> How do i make it wetter? No one told us about the humidity levels.


@Tom are you around to pick this up? I'm off to bed.


----------



## Sindrellia (May 28, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> @Tom are you around to pick this up? I'm off to bed.


Have a good sleep. Thanks for your help, and I read that post very informative.


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2016)

Sindrellia said:


> Have a good sleep. Thanks for your help, and I read that post very informative.



I got it @JoesMum . 

Hello and welcome. Care for russians is very similar to care for hermanni. Check these out:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/sticky-hermanns-tortoise-care-sheet-updated.101410/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
Everything is pretty well explained in these.

There is a lot of old, out-dated material and info still floating around out there in the world. This is the good stuff.


----------



## Sindrellia (May 28, 2016)

Tom said:


> I got it @JoesMum .
> 
> Hello and welcome. Care for russians is very similar to care for hermanni. Check these out:
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/sticky-hermanns-tortoise-care-sheet-updated.101410/
> ...


What do i do about the substrate, does it need to be wet or will the water pool work? I plan on soaking him in a couple days after he adjust to his new surroundings.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 28, 2016)

Your new Testudo is either a Greek or a Hermanns (I have trouble distinguishing between the two), not a Russian.

Let me give you a bit of waterer advice. Because a tortoise lives in a hard shell, he doesn't bend. This means if he wants to get a drink out of that waterer, he has to extend his neck at an unnatural angle - up then across, then down - and out very far. This puts him in a vulnerable position. Chances are good he won't use that waterer, even if he's very, very thirsty. Plant saucers, sunk down into the substrate work much better. Plus, if they want to, they can climb into a plant saucer and soak them selves.

Pour a bunch of water over the substrate and mix it up with your hand, until every particle is damp. Then after about a week, add more (as it dries out).


----------



## Yvonne G (May 28, 2016)

These are the two types of UVB light you choose from (NOT the new compact fluorescent type):





That first one is a Mercury Vapor Bulb (MVB). It provides heat and UVB all in one bulb/fixture. If you choose the other one, it doesn't provide heat, so you would also need a basking bulb.

If your house cools down below 70F at night, then you might also consider heating at night with a Ceramic Heat Emitter (CHE):




It provides heat without light.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 28, 2016)

If your weather is warm, I would consider setting up a safe and secure outdoor habitat as soon as possible. Tortoises do much better outside.


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2016)

Sindrellia said:


> What do i do about the substrate, does it need to be wet or will the water pool work? I plan on soaking him in a couple days after he adjust to his new surroundings.



Your substrate should be damp, so it increases humidity, but not wet.

That water bowl is dangerous. They flip and drown in those.You should remove it ASAP and replace it with a terra cotta plant saucer sunk into the substrate.

I don't know if anyone told you already, but that tank is WAY too small too.

You should soak him daily for the next couple of weeks at least to insure good hydration. He needs hydration more than he needs settling time.


----------



## Sindrellia (May 29, 2016)

Tom said:


> Your substrate should be damp, so it increases humidity, but not wet.
> 
> That water bowl is dangerous. They flip and drown in those.You should remove it ASAP and replace it with a terra cotta plant saucer sunk into the substrate.
> 
> ...


I know, I shouldve done more research but the people at the pet store said this would do well, and he was in a cage twice as small as the one I have noa nd looked quite happy. Do you have any advice to keep him happy until we can save up , again, to either build a better or buy a bigger one?


----------



## JoesMum (May 29, 2016)

Sindrellia said:


> I know, I shouldve done more research but the people at the pet store said this would do well, and he was in a cage twice as small as the one I have noa nd looked quite happy. Do you have any advice to keep him happy until we can save up , again, to either build a better or buy a bigger one?


Your tort won't be happy until it has the right conditions. A larger enclosure is a big part of that. 

Look for a second hand bookcase and knock the shelves out. Look on freecycle, freegle or whatever the equivalent is where you live and you may find someone is giving something suitable away.


----------



## Tom (May 29, 2016)

Sindrellia said:


> I know, I shouldve done more research but the people at the pet store said this would do well, and he was in a cage twice as small as the one I have noa nd looked quite happy.



Its sad, but pet stores have generally become a terrible source for info. My apologies to the very few good pet stores that are "out there", but most of them are full of bad info, overpriced unnecessary supplies and people that have no clue about tortoise husbandry.

All we can do here is try to steer people who want the help in the right direction.

Any sort of large tub will do for your tortoise. You can build something with a sheet of plywood, some 2x4s and 2x12s. A large horse trough or plastic tub will work. An old bathtub… Etc… The best thing for your little guy would be a large closed chamber to help stop the pyramiding.


----------



## Pearly (May 29, 2016)

Hi and welcome from Texas! We all made those "beginner's' mistakes", at least some, so don't feel bad. One foot in front of the other and you'll get it right. You're half way there just by being on this forum- great source of reliable information and great place to make friends who share common interest. Again, welcome! Your tort is a beauty!


----------

